# Can you "micro sex"/"early sexing"?... High rez. close-up pics inside!..



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 1, 2008)

Heard there is a way to early sex your plants at about 2-3 weeks... well here are some pics of my girls (I hope)

Can you tell anything?


"Up Skirt" pics =]




























.


----------



## smppro (Aug 1, 2008)

I font think you can tell anything yet, what nodes are those? If there are any signs they should start at about the 7th node.


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok... whats going on here?.....


The girls are doing great! Although "Wind" and "Esperansa" have me worried cuz they may be showing me early signs of being males =[

"Wind" and her ball is bigger =[







"Esperansa".. Now she is starting to show a mini-ball too =[








Nothing new with Spirit or Star.













.


_________________
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## GET RIPPED!!!!! (Aug 10, 2008)

if your growing in a room and want to sex them turn your light to 24hrs for about a week. them put them outside for a couple days or in the dark for a few 12hr incremants. this will cause them to flower immediatley showing sex. then just put them back under the light


----------



## meathook666 (Aug 10, 2008)

Wolfman Zen said:


> Ok... whats going on here?.....
> 
> 
> The girls are doing great! Although "Wind" and "Esperansa" have me worried cuz they may be showing me early signs of being males =[
> ...


_*my males showed earlier too, i got rid of them at your stage..couldnt stand even mini-balls..*_


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 10, 2008)

GET RIPPED!!!!! said:


> if your growing in a room and want to sex them turn your light to 24hrs for about a week. them put them outside for a couple days or in the dark for a few 12hr incremants. this will cause them to flower immediatley showing sex. then just put them back under the light


Well they had been in 18/6.... but have been in 12/12 just shy of a week.

So you are saying to switch to 24 hours of light for a week, then switch to 12/12. I don't want to chance a hermy at this point, but will keep it in mind for next time.

.


_________________
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 10, 2008)

meathook666 said:


> _*my males showed earlier too, i got rid of them at your stage..couldnt stand even mini-balls..*_


So those little balls are early signs of males? =[

.


_________________
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## meathook666 (Aug 10, 2008)

_*100%..sorry mate..*_


----------



## kaos.underwave (Aug 10, 2008)

100%? Hell no. Until something's hanging off on a stalk, it could go either way. They wont drop pollen yet anyhows, so unless you really need the space I would wait and see if they start to dangle, or grow a pistil.

Conversely, they are a little on the big side, and generally males do show a lot earlier...

If it doesnt hurt to wait see, dont go killing any just yet.

"if your growing in a room and want to sex them turn your light to 24hrs for about a week. them put them outside for a couple days or in the dark for a few 12hr incremants. this will cause them to flower immediatley showing sex. then just put them back under the light"

I really dont think messing with the plants like this is a good idea. Not only will it NOT happen immediately, IME messing with hormones in this way can sometimes seriously stunt growth. Either way it takes time for the plant to switch from one mode to another...this depends on strain, but it could be anywhere from a week to a month to switch forwards and backwards like this.

There is another technique you could try [if you wished to clarify sex earlier], which is detailed somewhere on here more clearly, but it is essentially to use a black bag to keep a single branch in darkness, for anywhere between 12 and 24 hours a day, depending on what stage youre at; this allows hormones to build up locally causing a single branch to flower earlier than the rest of the plant, which minimises the time and problems you might encounter doing unnatural things to the whole plant; all the while the rest of the plant enjoys and makes the most of its valuable light time, without interruption. The sex of flowered branch will be the sex of the plant.

IMO it isnt necessary to speed things up this time, as if some are starting to show the others wont be far behind. But I wouldnt go messing them up next time or even bothering to interrupt normal growth when its far easier to flower and reveg a single branch. [If you really have to]. GETRIPPED try this next time too, your plants will grow and finish a lot quicker, I promise!

gd luck getting females anyhow...


----------



## NoDrama (Aug 10, 2008)

Needs more time to be definitive, I wouldn't even gander a guess at this stage. I love these posts though, you get some people who swear 100% certainty they can tell male from female at 20 paces on plants 2 days from germination.

You would be amazed at how many females have been culled from the crop just cuz someone guessed it was a male. Calyxes look just like balls until Pistils start appearing. Give it more time, you will know for sure then.


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 11, 2008)

Great responses guys... thanks =]

and Kaos... flowering just one branch to check for sex is an excellent idea! =]

Well I kept to my agenda, and have 2 clones from each plant.. I will continue to flower them all until sex is obvious... keeping a close eye on any other changes. I will post all new changes that may have to do with sex here. I'm taking notes, to get a better idea on how to sex plants early.

Thanks again.
.


_________________
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 13, 2008)

As you can see... something is changing with these 2 plants...



















What do you guys think?

.


_________________
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## meathook666 (Aug 13, 2008)

_*i still say balls..*_


----------



## kaos.underwave (Aug 14, 2008)

hehe maybe you just have balls on the brain meaty 
only kidding...
to be honest, even if I thought they were balls, I would wait until I was 100%,
deny the truth as long as possible...until I have to accept it and then chop chop.

"You would be amazed at how many females have been culled from the crop just cuz someone guessed it was a male. Calyxes look just like balls until Pistils start appearing. Give it more time, you will know for sure then."
Yeah it depends which end the long wiggly bit comes out. You will know very soon, dont worry!


----------



## ianTE (Aug 14, 2008)

going from veg to flower and back to veg can cause great stress to the plant.
take a clone and force that to flower 
good luck


----------



## masterpiece (Aug 14, 2008)

Wait a little longer, it will be much more obvious soon! When the calyxes start forming, I agree they usually can look like balls, because they have a similar formation biologically, just like two opposite sexes from any species. Don't kill them until you know, because the pollen glands take awhile to form, so you're not in danger of fertilization!


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys... and I have already taken 2 clones from each plant... the plants them selfs will continue to flower until they are done or male... this way, no matter what happens I have already have clones, so i'm safe there.. As you can see in that last pic.. the balls have changed... I will try to post updates here every 3 days or so, and keep this thread going for I see how it will be helpful to many.

.


_________________
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 20, 2008)

OK... 2 weeks into flowering and 2 of my plants are showing me this.... (male?)












And the other 2 plants are showing this... (female?)












.


_________________
 The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/89440-micro-ebb-flow-now-dwc.html


----------



## sparkafire (Aug 20, 2008)

I want to see how this comes out. Its like a mystery movie. I want to know I want to know!! 

Sparky


----------



## kaos.underwave (Aug 22, 2008)

dammit it is getting a bit tense in here...

its like an androgynous striptease,
close to the end, soon
you'll either be cheering and clapping
or recoiling in horror


----------



## Jay420 (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, its still so hard to tell. Im def scribed! Lets hope for some girls. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 23, 2008)

And the plot thickens with this one...

same plant, deferent angles



















Not much going on with this one...







_________________
The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks guys... they have been in 12/12 for about 2 1/2 weeks

I was told that trimming leaves may delay their sexual development... Do you guys have any input on that? 

Well I hope that is not the case... cuz I just gave them their first real pruning!
In either way.. 

Esperansa is a girl!!!!!!!!... right?

Found this on one of Esperansa's branches, that I had topped a few days ago.

You can clearly see 2 hairs... I've never early sexed before, but that looks like a girl to me... any other opinions?



















_________________
The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## meathook666 (Aug 25, 2008)

_yep mate, esperanza,as her name indicates, is a girl...congrats!_


----------



## Jay420 (Aug 25, 2008)

Def a female!  Oh yeahhh!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2008)

if you intend to clone you should either put her back under 18/6 or clone NOW and hope for the best. And stop pruning her, pruning is best done in the veg stage, not in flower under most situations. Good Luck

[email protected]


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 26, 2008)

Don't worry... I had already token 2 clones from each plant before switching to 12/12. Both of Esperansa's clones are doing well.. so her DNA is safe for the future =]

As for pruning... it was done solely to conserve space... I pruned them as though they were small fruit trees.. trying to focus energy to the future bud sights... with that being said... I have been told that pruning or trimming of leaves delays sexual development.. I can understand that since i'm sure the stress will stunt there growth for a few days. So what other side effects should I expect by pruning during the flowering stage... they have only been flowering for less then 3 weeks, and they are still showing signs of new growth.

_________________
The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker










_________________
The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 26, 2008)

Now if I can only identify this UFO...(Unidentified Floral Object)





































highlighted










_________________
The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## Kludge (Aug 26, 2008)

That Esperansa's a real slut, sticking her tongues out at everyone.

The other one looks like it's just another branch, guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## johnnyt2184 (Aug 26, 2008)

looks like a female to me you can almost see a calyx on the stem imo


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys... and here are some pics of why I trimmed...

The plants were over crowded... If I new who was male and who was staying.. this would be easy... things would be so much easier once i'm working with just clones.. and I already know to either work with just 2 plants per chamber or flower earlier.


pics of before the big prune.. by the way this is their 2nd trim, but there first "prune"
In the 1st trim... I just trimmed the fan leaves... the 2nd time around I pruned leaves and lower branches.

Before











After











the trimmings






If pruning this late or this much was a mistake... there is no loss... since I'm learning with each success and mistake =]

Speaking of which... I've been hearing about a 24 hour dark period to speed up flowering... My instincts tell me not to and that it's all hype... but my curiosity is screaming to go for it lol... so of course i'm going to go for it... to night will be there 24 hour dark period... we will see how they respond to that.

_________________
The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## koolhand77 (Aug 26, 2008)

Man I am hooked on your threads. you have some nasty I mean good looking plants. I do ask what is with the netting above them? why do you have it? I am germinating 2 grandaddy purp seeds and hoping for the best you give me inspiration. Growing in peatmoss, tiny bit of organic soil and perlite. I do have a snow white that after 2 weeks is still a seedling. There was a thread talking about the white strain but aren't one of these plants ww? keep up the good work.


----------



## koolhand77 (Aug 26, 2008)

keep up the goodwork. I say try it you might see the plants react a little to not having light for a day but, you should be fine. On a dark cloudy day how much light is acutally getting to plants outside? the kinda hibernate for the day then explode with growth when the sun hits them. I'm landscaper I love plants.


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 28, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> Man I am hooked on your threads. you have some nasty I mean good looking plants. I do ask what is with the netting above them? why do you have it? I am germinating 2 grandaddy purp seeds and hoping for the best you give me inspiration. Growing in peatmoss, tiny bit of organic soil and perlite. I do have a snow white that after 2 weeks is still a seedling. There was a thread talking about the white strain but aren't one of these plants ww? keep up the good work.


Thanks koolhand.. and the netting is for scroging... ScrOG.. (Screen Of Green)... it's a method of low stress training.

I'm actually working on a complete do it yourself micro cab, that can be built by stuff that can easily be found at walmart/lowes/homedepot. You could use lava rock to replace the clay pellets but have not found a replacement for the rockwool... however I was thinking of making a small net to hold the perlite.. suspending in lava rock with in the net pots. Keep an eye out for a "DIY micro dwc cab from walmart Zen style" lol


Update..

The 24 hour dark period may have done them some good.......

I got another girl!!
These shots are from "Spirit".. again it showed in the branches.

















I have 2 girls now... and that is all I need... but I don't have the heart to git rid of the other 2 just yet... I'm going to give them 1 more day... if they show female I'll keep them... if they don't show, then I will be giving them away... if they show male... well you know.

_________________
The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## koolhand77 (Aug 28, 2008)

huba huba. lol I guess I jumped the gun about netting you will show whats up.


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Sep 2, 2008)

Well guys... in case you havn't checked my main thread... the last 2 girls showed thier sex...

GIRLS GIRLS GIRLS GIRLS!!! =D

Wow do I feel lucky... and thanks to all that came along for the ride... here are some cana-porn pix..











































_________________
The best DIY EZ walmart DWC CLONER for MICRO grows. Zen style
The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## kngofhearts2diefor (Sep 18, 2008)

is this grow still gowing on?


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 18, 2008)

kngofhearts2diefor said:


> is this grow still gowing on?


Yes check his DYI DWC link checkout my growI have a link to his thread first post.


----------



## kaos.underwave (Sep 20, 2008)

hooray
all girls!
thats what I like to see
nice grow man
congrats!


----------



## kngofhearts2diefor (Sep 20, 2008)

congrats that its a girl that makes 2


----------



## kngofhearts2diefor (Sep 20, 2008)

wow i missed a complete page of posts haha silly me, super tired.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 20, 2008)

any update pics???


----------



## guudbud (Sep 22, 2008)

GET RIPPED!!!!! said:


> if your growing in a room and want to sex them turn your light to 24hrs for about a week. them put them outside for a couple days or in the dark for a few 12hr incremants. this will cause them to flower immediatley showing sex. then just put them back under the light


or take some clones from each plant wait a week+ for them to root and throw them into 12/12 and there you go


----------



## daydrops (Sep 22, 2008)

i see no signs of sex yet. just normal plant growth.


----------



## Tripolar (Sep 22, 2008)

They are right hold off until you know for sure. If by chance you get a couple of males grow them out collect their pollen and have some fun making a couple of crosses.

Tri


----------



## LadyLiberty (Mar 15, 2009)

daydrops said:


> i see no signs of sex yet. just normal plant growth.



obviously read the first page and skipped to the end and replied...


----------



## HarvestFest2010 (Mar 16, 2009)

It could just be more leaves. There are branched that seem to grow from everywhere. The waiting sucks, i can't do it but thats what it takes. Maybe thats whay pot distorts time, so it seems to bud faster.


----------



## HarvestFest2010 (Mar 16, 2009)

i have a dumb question, can bugs get into the holes caused by topping pruning....saw a pic and look like there are big holes wherever its pruned. I have seen peeps use a black sapp when they prune nice trees. Could this be useful to protect against bugs?


----------



## nugsnotguns (Mar 16, 2009)

First off, anyone who claims to beable to tell 100% that you have a male is 100% F.O.S in my experience, and more importantly in the experience of people who write books on this shit, there are a couple ways to early sex a plant. none of them involve even the highest resolution of internet pics. great pics by the way lol.

you have received some good info and some very bad info. good info=sex one branch, sex a clone. bad info= kill it, flip flop the light until the poor plant has no idea which way is up. changing light cycles like that is a good way to end up with hermies. killing it this early would just be dumb.

examine those calyx with a magnifying glass. according to the grow bible by greg green if they are raised on a stem, it is a male, if not, its a female. i havent had any success with this metod yet, but it is what it is.

or you can cut a clone and pitch it into a cup of water under 12/12 and it should show sex as well. good luck; happy growing!


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Mar 16, 2009)

nugsnotguns said:


> or you can cut a clone and pitch it into a cup of water under 12/12 and it should show sex as well. good luck; happy growing!


 
unreal!

just veg a big plant, and somewhere along the way take off 1 branch and chuck it in the flowering room, and your sure to know which way it goes.

i love it.


----------



## nugsnotguns (Mar 17, 2009)

hey, it may seem ridiculous to even say, but look a some of the previous advice that was given... "switch the cycle to 12/12 then when it shows its sex, put it back to veg" ????????

to me, that is whats unreal.


----------



## iToke09 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey wolfman, dude.

Dont mean to sound funny or anything but how the hell do you get pics that come out that good!

Everytime i try to get a close pic like that i get a shitty ass blurry pic every time, even with great cameras i borrow from friends.

I guess i just haven't got that paperazzi gene  coz i want to post some pics.


----------



## nugsnotguns (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah, mad props on the photos, the clarity is amazing.


----------



## energie (Mar 21, 2009)

iToke09 said:


> Hey wolfman, dude.
> 
> Dont mean to sound funny or anything but how the hell do you get pics that come out that good!
> 
> ...


its called a macro shot.
the trick with it is to use a tripod! and if your using a digital camera make sure you put it on the macro mode. its the flower symbol
also diffrent cameras focous at diffrent distances.
some digis will focous from 12" to infinity some from 1" to infinity
most of the cheaper digitals have shitty focous ranges.


----------



## kngofhearts2diefor (Mar 21, 2009)

orrrrrrr
you can just tape a cd rom lense to your phone..and zoom in with it...amazing zoom..you can even see the head of the crystals but hey wasnt that in the biggening of the post?


----------

